# Irish Setter Vaprtrek Snake Boots



## Steve Roberts (Mar 7, 2016)

Bought these at Bass Pro yesterday, and these are the lightest, most comfortable snake boots I have tried on!!! Wore them around the house, and they want take much breaking in!!! Anyone else tried them?


----------



## BERN (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a pair arriving tomorrow. They looked very well made and unbelievably light. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Mar 7, 2016)

Got myself a pair as well for this season and many more I hope. Agree with comments above, lite as a tennis shoe, no break in needed, and might I add very comfy.


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 8, 2016)

They are without a doubt my favorite. Light as a feather, wear like a tennis shoe, and there isn't much of a break in period. They are my favorite boots to wear turkey hunting. I don't tuck my pants inside my boots. The lining inside of these allows for all day comfort, I have yet to rub my legs raw after sweating in them all day. 

However, like every other snake boot that isn't made of rubber, they will leak...eventually. I've worn them in the mountains as well as in the flat lands.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 8, 2016)

IS has come out with some really nice boots.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 8, 2016)

I really like the design of that boot. I'd have a pair if they offered them in the right brand of camo.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 8, 2016)

Just received mine last week.  Wore them scouting in the mountains this past weekend.  Walked 4 - 5 miles in comfort.  No blisters from climbing/descending.  Wish they had a side zipper for fast cool down when your not walking, but other than that zero complaints.  Good value.  Great piece of mind when far from the truck solo.


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Mar 9, 2016)

Most comfortable, light weight snake boot I've ever owned other than my feet get wet walking through tall grass in the fields in the early morning.  Keep us updated after you try them in some wet situations.  Maybe it's just mine.  I have yet to try some spray water repellant, but I figure for the money I shouldn't have to.


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 9, 2016)

Never tried the spray water repellant but I'm a fan of the wash in.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Mar 9, 2016)

Got me a pair the other day too! I was curious about how waterproof they were. We will find out.


----------



## OneBadDawg (Mar 9, 2016)

I love my Lacrosse but those sure look nice. I got a spot we can test em if ya like


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Mar 10, 2016)

fowlmeat08 said:


> Most comfortable, light weight snake boot I've ever owned other than my feet get wet walking through tall grass in the fields in the early morning.  Keep us updated after you try them in some wet situations.  Maybe it's just mine.  I have yet to try some spray water repellant, but I figure for the money I shouldn't have to.


Talked to the place I bought mine from today. I bought them last turkey season and they said the waterproofing is warranted for 6 months. They said they haven't had any come back for this and they wouldn't hesitate if they was me to purchase another pair. It's just a little upsetting to me that a company will only stand behind such for only 6 months when you pay this kind of money. Redwing is the only boot company I know of that has at least a 1 yr. warranty on waterproofing.


----------



## frosty20 (Mar 10, 2016)

fowlmeat08 said:


> Talked to the place I bought mine from today. I bought them last turkey season and they said the waterproofing is warranted for 6 months. They said they haven't had any come back for this and they wouldn't hesitate if they was me to purchase another pair. It's just a little upsetting to me that a company will only stand behind such for only 6 months when you pay this kind of money. Redwing is the only boot company I know of that has at least a 1 yr. warranty on waterproofing.



I believe red wing and irish setter are owned by the same company


----------



## cumberland (Mar 11, 2016)

*Boots*

What is the price on these?


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 11, 2016)

cumberland said:


> What is the price on these?



$199 at Bass Pro


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 11, 2016)

Bought Danner pronghorn snake boots last spring very comfortable and waterproof so far but like the looks of these boots too!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 11, 2016)

frosty20 said:


> I believe red wing and irish setter are owned by the same company



Yep


----------



## NUTT (Mar 14, 2016)

Got mine and my son's in today. Incredible comfort and quality and hope they hold up compared to looks and feel!


----------



## fishnfool (Mar 15, 2016)

I tried them on and they are comfortable just not a fan of a full lace up going to try Cabelas boa's this week.


----------



## savannahsdad (Mar 15, 2016)

I've been looking at these, as well as Danner pronghorns.  These are about $100 less so they peaked my interest.  Tried on a pair and they seemed to run a bit small as I needed a half size up but were very very comfortable.  As for the waterproofing.... in MHO if it doesn't say Gore-Tex it ain't waterproof.  I know, even GT boots have been reported to leak.  I have an old pair of Rocky snake boots that are about 13 years old and well worn in.  I said worn in not worn out.  The right boot finally started to leak a little last year about mid-way thru turkey season.  Sprayed them down with some silicon waterproofing and they're ready for opening morning.  I just can't give 'em up, it would be like cheating on my wife... ;-)


----------



## NUTT (Mar 17, 2016)

Sending my son's boots back already! On the right boot under the "ultradry waterproof" tag the sole sorta half moons up. That peak of the sole is coming unglued after one trip out. Will say that Sportsman Guide Customer Service was awesome on the return! Got these boots there for 170 bucks by joining the sales club and got free shipping on the original purchase.


----------



## Last Minute (Apr 4, 2016)

Im from south Florida and and hunt the everglades hard.Between hunting in water most of the time and always running into cotton mouths all i ever wear to the woods are snake boots anymore and I've tried them all from red heads to rocky's, irish setters and danner's and they all seem to leak. I don't even buy them anymore if they do not have a gore tex liner but that doesn't matter if they cant keep the soles from falling off. My last 2 pairs of boots the soles of the right boot came unattached within a few months of use. These boot companies are awful proud of their products judging by the prices they charge but they don't hold up and trying to deal with customer service at bass pro is a joke


----------



## NUTT (Apr 20, 2016)

Mine are leaking like a busted pipe. How are y'alls holding up?


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 20, 2016)

I've wore mine on 11 hunts. Walked through tall grass, and step in creeks with no problems. Wore them in the mountains up sleep ridges, and they are real comfortable!!!


----------



## gregg (Apr 20, 2016)

I've had these boots for 2 or 3 seasons now, put many miles on them and they are holding up great(comfy too)......haven't noticed them leaking, but all I ever cross are very shallow creeks.


----------



## jbogg (Apr 20, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> I've wore mine on 11 hunts. Walked through tall grass, and step in creeks with no problems. Wore them in the mountains up sleep ridges, and they are real comfortable!!!



^^^^^^^
This.  I have put 30 - 40 miles on mine so far this year on very tough terrain on Chattahoochee NF.  Crossed many creeks and so far so good.  Super comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't have a lace up snake boot. 

Too old and fat to hold my breath long enough to get em laced up without turning blue and passing out. 

Seriously, had the same pair of Browning snake boots for the last 5 or so years. They've seen a whole lotta miles in some mighty rough terrain. Haven't been waterproof in a long time, but they're still the most comfortable boots I've had. Sole came off last week. Tossed em before I realized I could probably take them to the local shoe shop and have the bottom glued back on and get another year or two out of them. Oh well. 

Have a pair of Chippewa's that aren't that comfortable. They zip up the back, and I'm pretty sure they aren't gonna be waterproof. 

Also have a pair of Cabela's that I bought on a whim when they were on sale last year. Haven't even worn them. Wish they were a little taller. 

Gonna be weird wearing something different out in the turkey woods (may just put on regular boots and a pair of Rattlers chaps or leggings and break in the new boots after turkey season).

Whole lotta timber rattlers where I hunt. Will have on something.

And yes - Redwing owns Irish Setter.

Some interesting videos on Redwing boots here:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-video-series


----------

